# New to pier fishing



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm new to pier fishing. Needing advice on what I need to get started. Also any other advice is welcomed usually fish out of my dad's boat but that's not always available


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Depends on the spiecies you want to target. A lot of different methods for each. Best advice is to fish what you think works but just observe what others(who are catching fish) are doing. Get a little hands on but mainly be observant.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

That's how I learned and always ask what is biting.


----------



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks. I have a couple friends that go out there a lot is one reason I want to start besides the love for fishing.


----------



## Hanshotfirst (Dec 6, 2013)

The best advice I can give for pier fishing is to get a kayak.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Always remember.... Less is best. No need for Walmart rigs with orange beads. Keep it simple. Fish can see all that junk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I wrote a book on how to fish our local piers. There may be a few copies left at Broxson Outdoors or Navarre Pier but I am not sure. I am completely sold out.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

@reelthrill. What is your book called?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ignorance*

Be prepared, there are some ignorant Pier Rats that think they built and own it, leave the kids at home, especially in Cobia Season. i have a kayak so i can flip the bird to the Pier Rats, good rats until they SPOT a fish :no::thumbup: Surf Fishing is fantastic, swim while you fish


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

See the walmart rig vs make your own is iffy for me. This past weekend me, my ol lady, her brother and mom and dad all went to bob sikes and everyone except me were on fish. And I'm talking kings, Mingo snapper and trout and they were all using the walmart rigs and I didn't even get a single bite. But that's why I started surf fishing.... some of those pier guys can get mean so I started surf fishing and fishing from my kayak I just bought


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

flipper1 said:


> @reelthrill. What is your book called?


Pier Fishing the Gulf Coast, A Complete "How to" Manual


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

darsinika said:


> Be prepared, there are some ignorant Pier Rats that think they built and own it, leave the kids at home, especially in Cobia Season. i have a kayak so i can flip the bird to the Pier Rats, good rats until they SPOT a fish :no::thumbup: Surf Fishing is fantastic, swim while you fish


He's right, this statement is a great example of ignorance. Damn dog hunters, NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

@mustangmike89 what side were you fishing and what baits were you using?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

darsinika said:


> Be prepared, there are some ignorant Pier Rats that think they built and own it, leave the kids at home, especially in Cobia Season. i have a kayak so i can flip the bird to the Pier Rats, good rats until they SPOT a fish :no::thumbup: Surf Fishing is fantastic, swim while you fish



That's cute.... What color is your kayak..... Better yet, draw a target on your life jacket......


What species are you looking to catch... That would be the easier question to ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice. I have heard that some if the more experienced fishers can get over bearing but it happens. Just a different environment when I'm use to fishing off a boat. As far as what I'm fishing for would be anything that bites love the fight of a king but know that with fishing you can't always count on certain fish biting.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Hanshotfirst said:


> The best advice I can give for pier fishing is to get a kayak.


Especially if your not good at fishing or fishing in a bunch of people. :001_huh: Say what u want Mr. I can pee on myself while im paddling & sit n it. Many a pier fisher over the years has become the best Of Boats & Pier fishing. And yes, If you desire to come within Range of those supposed Rats u speak of,, I tell them They are no better than the idiot tempting them .


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Kings are very easy to target. 15-20 spooled mono, seven strand 40-60 # wire leader to a treble hook... You on all day! 

Take a bait rod out there with a gold hook rig and just keep the cooler full. Ain't hard, just be willing to watch and learn. It gets wild! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyt55 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yea I am working on buy the gear now just try to research and find the right rod to buy. Bought a 706 and a mitchell 302


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

I would got to a tackle shop like gulf breeze bait and tackle, you'll get pointed in the right direction for a good king rod. Some guys sell rods on the pier as well. 

Fast cast customs rods is Obie Hill. He does fine work and a very fair price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

@Randy guy I was using shrimp and cut bait and I was on the blue marlin


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

FreeDiver said:


> I would got to a tackle shop like gulf breeze bait and tackle, you'll get pointed in the right direction for a good king rod. Some guys sell rods on the pier as well.
> 
> Fast cast customs rods is Obie Hill. He does fine work and a very fair price.
> 
> ...


Obie has pier fished longer than me. He makes a fine rod & backs his work.:thumbup:


----------

